# My Classic Ford Show Santa Pod Pictures



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't know if anyone on here is interested but I went to a Classic Ford show at Santa Pod Race Way on Sunday and here are a few of my pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brian_keith_james/sets/72157633952413345/

Brian


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice Brian. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

You gotta love old Fords - Must have been a good day out. :thumb:
I've had many, back in the day ! several MK 1 Escorts including a 1300E, that was the car to have at the time ! or the 1300GT, I also had a JPS Capri 2.0S, that was a real head turner - almost everyone looked twice at that car, and yes even back then - 1983 my cars were like a new pin !! the JPS just gleamed, had a couple of Sierra's, even had a couple of MK 1 Fiestas - both Ghia's. 
What I would really love now, is be a 3 door Sierra Cossie, but really good ones are out of my price range !!


----------



## kangman (Feb 28, 2013)

Great snaps


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Some good pics there, i really enjoyed the day there too.

Matt


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pictures, if that red MKIII RS Turbo is genuine, its very rare ! If I recall correctly i sure I've read that there was prob a handful in this country, I think one may have even been owned by princess Diana


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

chefy said:


> You gotta love old Fords - Must have been a good day out. :thumb:
> I've had many, back in the day ! several MK 1 Escorts including a 1300E, that was the car to have at the time ! or the 1300GT, I also had a JPS Capri 2.0S, that was a real head turner - almost everyone looked twice at that car, and yes even back then - 1983 my cars were like a new pin !! the JPS just gleamed, had a couple of Sierra's, even had a couple of MK 1 Fiestas - both Ghia's.
> What I would really love now, is be a 3 door Sierra Cossie, but really good ones are out of my price range !!


Here's on for ya 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=161038577958


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

JonD said:


> Great pictures, if that red MKIII RS Turbo is genuine, its very rare ! If I recall correctly i sure I've read that there was prob a handful in this country, I think one may have even been owned by princess Diana


I believe that is genuine dont know the history behind the Red ones you are very close, But not owned by Princess Diana. She had the ONLY black Series 1 RS Turbo produced by Ford. Its Now in the Bonkers Collection among some other fantastic classic heritage fords.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

BoostJunky86 said:


> I believe that is genuine dont know the history behind the Red ones you are very close, But not owned by Princess Diana. She had the ONLY black Series 1 RS Turbo produced by Ford. Its Now in the Bonkers Collection among some other fantastic classic heritage fords.


That's it, she had a black one. There was a article I performance ford about the non white MKIII RS's. there was also another with a genuine red sapphire cosworth 2wd


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Believe a lad i know was displaying his mk1 escort there, think he was trying to get his s2000 powered estate (escort i believe maybe not up on classic fords) but don't think it was done in time.

Some lovely cars there by the looks of it though


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

JonD said:


> That's it, she had a black one. There was a article I performance ford about the non white MKIII RS's. there was also another with a genuine red sapphire cosworth 2wd


Yeah there were a few(very few) gloss red 2WD saphs. I know of a G plate one. Never seen another in the flesh


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Hi Boost - I seen that, its on a few sites, 60 GRAAAAND !! ultra low miles it may be - BUT even if I had 60 grand to spend on A car - it would be that ! I have seen other Cossie RS500's up and around the 39 - 40g, but 60 ? would you ?
I really like them in moonstone blue though - mmm, then again I might !


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mate he's selling that one to buy another with lower Miles. Google the Bonkers collection he normally only sells to replace with lower mileage order original!

One thing you can be sure of is this one WILL without doubt be properly Mint!! 

I think I would as tbh it will only go up as they get more rare, and conditions if other worsen 

60k for an 80 touring car I don't think is that bad, 60k for history, prestige and a whacking great spoiler why not lol


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice pic's thanks for sharing.


----------

